# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Почему в книгах BBT убрали главу "Йога приёма пищи" и "Йога медитация" из приложения?

## Prema-kalpataru das

Харе Кришна! Уважаемый Виджитатма прабху, примите мои поклоны. В свое время я пришел в общество сознания Кришны благодаря "Бхагавад-Гите". И самостоятельно я начал предлагать пищу Кришне по инструкции из главы "Йога приёма пищи". Также я сам сделал чётки благодаря главе "Джапа медитация" и повторял 16 кругов джапы.
А сегодня я был удивлён, когда обнаружил, что в новых изданиях книг в приложениях больше нет этих 
важнейших глав! В чём причина такого решения BBT?

----------


## vijitatma das

> Харе Кришна! Уважаемый Виджитатма прабху, примите мои поклоны. В свое время я пришел в общество сознания Кришны благодаря "Бхагавад-Гите". И самостоятельно я начал предлагать пищу Кришне по инструкции из главы "Йога приёма пищи". Также я сам сделал чётки благодаря главе "Джапа медитация" и повторял 16 кругов джапы.
> А сегодня я был удивлён, когда обнаружил, что в новых изданиях книг в приложениях больше нет этих 
> важнейших глав! В чём причина такого решения BBT?


Насколько мне известно, эти разделы убраны не из всех книг, а только из "Чайтанья-чаритамриты", "Бхагаватам", "Бхагавад-гиты", т.е. из так называемых "шастрических" книг. Если мне не изменяет память, это решение было принято уже давно, на международном уровне, чтобы сделать эти книги более солидными и "научными", согласно наставлению Прабхупады. В книгах, адресованных широкому читателю и предназначенных для широкого распространения, эти разделы по-прежнему есть.
Несколько лет назад в российском "Би-би-ти" было обсуждение на эту тему с представителями вышестоящей организации (североевропейского "Би-би-ти"), и тогда мы вернули раздел "Бхакти-йога для всех" в несколько книг.

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

Очень жаль, так как многие преданные отмечают, что Бхагавад- Гита одна из немногих духовных книг, которая кроме теории и философии давала еще и практику.

----------

